# scolopendra subspinipes de haani 8"



## t-lover (Sep 25, 2009)

unsexed 8" scolopendra subspinipes de haani, very fat.


----------



## ranchulas (Sep 25, 2009)

nice pede.


----------



## Travis K (Sep 25, 2009)

handle it, and show pics!


----------



## micheldied (Sep 26, 2009)

one of my favourites.nice pede!


----------



## t-lover (Sep 26, 2009)

no matter where i touch her she is mad. on the head is just as bad as the back i think she is going to molt within the month because she seems really defensive right now.i use to be able to pet her head with my finger but now she freaks when i get close. and its colors are getting darker. :clap: oh and travis im pretty sure if this pede got ahold of me it wouldnt be worth the pics i have seen both of my pedes try to bite at what they are walking on to see if they can go through it. im still to much of a wuss to hold a pede maybe my female reaglis after her next molt ;P .


----------



## t-lover (Oct 5, 2009)

well i was right my pede molted last night


----------



## Galapoheros (Oct 5, 2009)

Cool, ..welp, mine just died today, had it for a couple of years.  No more molts for this doood.  I bet you didn't get much growth on that one with the molt(?), it's a pretty big one


----------



## t-lover (Oct 5, 2009)

well it acutally looks a lot bigger about 1.5" bigger to be exact she is huge could be a little over 9" i got a pic but i cant upload anymore attachments without getting rid of others so i will just post a link to another site with the pic.


----------



## t-lover (Oct 6, 2009)

here it is a link to before and after pics they are at the bottom of the page
http://arachnophiles.myfreeforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=5503


----------



## bjaeger (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice pede.

Don't call yourself a wuss just because you refuse to hold your pede. I refuse to hold mine and I hold all of my inverts including the Death Stalker scorpions. The pede scares the crap out of me and it's only 6"!


----------



## Galapoheros (Oct 6, 2009)

I can't see it for some reason, maybe something to do with pop-ups.


----------



## t-lover (Oct 6, 2009)

i guess i have more room in my attachments so i will post the pic after the molt here


----------



## KyuZo (Oct 6, 2009)

Galapoheros said:


> Cool, ..welp, mine just died today, had it for a couple of years.  No more molts for this doood.  I bet you didn't get much growth on that one with the molt(?), it's a pretty big one


Todd, was it a captive bred centipede or was it wild caught?


----------



## Jonathan.Hui (Oct 7, 2009)

de haani "china" ? :?


----------



## zonbonzovi (Oct 7, 2009)

Looks like the de haani sold as "Vietnamese".  Did it add some girth?


----------



## t-lover (Oct 7, 2009)

i think it might be de hanni Mau Chau


----------



## Galapoheros (Oct 7, 2009)

Wow I didn't expect it get so much bigger since it was as big as it was, that's pretty cool.  Still looks a little wrinkly.



KyuZo said:


> Todd, was it a captive bred centipede or was it wild caught?


It was a wild caught subspinipes that died, "Malaysian Giant(?)", only subspinipes I had.  Though one of my heros heros CBs died several days ago, I'll post a pic in a new thread later cuz it's kinda weird but seen the prob before.


----------



## KyuZo (Oct 8, 2009)

the reason that i asked was because based on my readings, i got the idea that CB lives a lot longer and if yours is captive bred and it died after a couple of years, then what i have read may be wrong, but since it's a wild caught, then cool.


----------

